
How To Steal Like An Artist - ssclafani
http://www.austinkleon.com/2011/03/30/how-to-steal-like-an-artist-and-9-other-things-nobody-told-me/
======
acangiano
Outstanding advice that is mostly applicable to the business world as well.

